# Recorded Onepass and then deleted but folder is still there, why?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I recorded show via the new "one pass" and originally setup for both local and streaming. 

Once I realized all of the shows under "streaming" were for purchase only, I cancelled the onepass entirely. It no longer appears in my season pass list.

However, the folder without any shows will not disappear from my now playing list.

Any idea on how I can remove the blank folder?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

A reboot usually kills it.

Hopefully they will fix this in the next update.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

atomarchio said:


> I recorded show via the new "one pass" and originally setup for both local and streaming.
> 
> Once I realized all of the shows under "streaming" were for purchase only, I cancelled the onepass entirely. It no longer appears in my season pass list.
> 
> ...


I just highlighted an empty folder and deleted it...no problem at all.


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

The chat person I talked to said it will disappear the next time your tivo connects for a service update. Stupid. Or you can reboot your tivo. Also stupid. I ask her if I set up a OnePass for recordings only (no streaming) if the folder will still be there if there is nothing recorded. She says yes. Completely idiotic. Why would I want folders in my shows list that have nothing in them for me to watch? I can't believe this.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

ubergigglefritz said:


> Or you can reboot your tivo. Also stupid.


Obviously a glitch that will hopefully be corrected in the future. That being said, is a reboot really too much to ask? Yeah, it takes several minutes but I am guessing there's a period of time that you aren't recording a program and aren't watching a program to do a simple reboot.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I should feel lucky. I have a Download Manager entry I made before the latest update. It's "CNET News HD" and is no longer allowed to be added. But I also can't delete the entry. I was able to make the "All CNET HD Video Podcasts" and it works. Yes: power cycle, reconnected, nada. It only hurts a little.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ubergigglefritz said:


> The chat person I talked to said it will disappear the next time your tivo connects for a service update. Stupid. Or you can reboot your tivo. Also stupid. I ask her if I set up a OnePass for recordings only (no streaming) if the folder will still be there if there is nothing recorded. She says yes. Completely idiotic. Why would I want folders in my shows list that have nothing in them for me to watch? I can't believe this.


I went through a few reconnects, but the empty folder remained. It wouldn't be as obvious if it didn't for some reason remain at the very top of the playlist. I guess "empty" trumps any dated episode.

I finally tired of it and rebooted the TiVo and that got rid of it. Amazingly, it remained on my iPad. I had to turn the iPad off and then back on for it to disappear.

Nevertheless, no reason for you to get so worked up. It's a minor glitch with a relatively easy workaround that should be fixed in the future.


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

MichaelAinNB said:


> is a reboot really too much to ask?


My first instinctual response was that "anyone who thinks rebooting in order to make something work is acceptable must be a Windows user," ha ha ;-)

Anyway, I was worked up because the person I talked to told me that there would always be a folder there, whether I selected streaming or not. I have over 30 season passes, and would not want to ever have more than one empty folder stuck at the top of my screen, let alone over 30 of them. I have not gotten the chance to restart or try to fix this problem, so I am hoping that what I'm told in this thread is correct, that if I select recordings only, that there will be no folder =P


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

ubergigglefritz said:


> My first instinctual response was that "anyone who thinks rebooting in order to make something work is acceptable must be a Windows user," ha ha ;-)
> 
> Anyway, I was worked up because the person I talked to told me that there would always be a folder there, whether I selected streaming or not. I have over 30 season passes, and would not want to ever have more than one empty folder stuck at the top of my screen, let alone over 30 of them. I have not gotten the chance to restart or try to fix this problem, so I am hoping that what I'm told in this thread is correct, that if I select recordings only, that there will be no folder =P


Thanks for the "Windows user" chuckle. Hopefully the folder glitch will be corrected with the next update.

Yours truly,
Ctrl Alt Del


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just tried to delete a folder full of a OnePass that I had watched, and nothing happened when I said, "yes, delete the folder and all the shows". This didn't have anything but recorded shows in it. I tried it about 3 times, then rebooted the TiVo. After the reboot I could delete it.


----------

